# I have a piano!



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

I've wanted a piano since I was little and my partner said she would get me one when we moved house. Well ee moved and she got me this beauty. I'd tried it out in our local music shop so knew what I wanted.
Well she got it for me. Well, for us actually. 
I was over the moon. Still am. Its amazing!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations! I wish you the joy of it!


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Good for you! Here's to many days of happy music-making! :cheers:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Not fancy furniture, so it will speak to you every time you enter the room: "I am here to help you make music. You must do the same for me."


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Its also a player piano. It has MIDI files built in, so at the press of a button I can have it play a Chopin prelude for me, or some Satie. So cool!


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice! And a nice Morecambe and wise quote as your siggie!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

How lovely for you! Our home and our whole world was transformed when, one week into his retirement, Taggart impulse-bought a piano from a music store we found while out shopping - we'd never known it was there.

I hope and confidently expect that the same magic will work on you! :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> How lovely for you! Our home and our whole world was transformed when, one week into his retirement, Taggart impulse-bought a piano from a music store we found while out shopping - we'd never known it was there.
> 
> I hope and confidently expect that the same magic will work on you! :tiphat:


Yeah. Never owned a piano, have been with friends who did, and spent time making sounds, and chords... and other things, with pleasure.

Hmm. Well, that was back in the day when I thought I could hold my liquor.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ukko said:


> Yeah. Never owned a piano, have been with friends who did, and spent time making sounds, and chords... and other things, with pleasure.
> 
> Hmm. Well, that was back in the day when I thought I could hold my liquor.


'Like'. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Dave Whitmore said:


> Nice! And a nice Morecambe and wise quote as your siggie!


More of a homage to Les Dawson, who also used the line and was well known for deliberately playing the piano with the wrong notes.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> How lovely for you! Our home and our whole world was transformed when, one week into his retirement, Taggart impulse-bought a piano from a music store we found while out shopping - we'd never known it was there.
> 
> I hope and confidently expect that the same magic will work on you! :tiphat:


Thanks Ingelou! Its fantastic


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> 'Like'. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Is the Like button not working for you either? I thought it was just me on my tablet


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> More of a homage to Les Dawson, who also used the line and was well known for deliberately playing the piano with the wrong notes.


Huh, I never knew that. Though the only time I really saw Les Dawson was when he hosted Blankety Blank. I've always loved Morecambe and Wise though.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Dave Whitmore said:


> I've always loved Morecambe and Wise though.


Yea me too, class act


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A recent research project found that the 'funny man' in a comedy duo nearly always dies first. Sad...


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> A recent research project found that the 'funny man' in a comedy duo nearly always dies first. Sad...


That's probably because the funnier one is doing more physical comedy, pratfalls, jumping around etc. Eric Morecambe was definitely the more physical comedian of the two. Nobody entertained better than those two. And sadly you just don't get entertainment like that these days.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

LarryShone said:


> Its also a player piano. It has MIDI files built in, so at the press of a button I can have it play a Chopin prelude for me, or some Satie. So cool!


It is more than that... it will record _you_ playing so you can listen while you're not busy playing, perhaps while looking at the score -- almost as good as a piano teacher, and invaluable.

Too, it will link via USB to a desktop recorder, and from that to (found or purchased) instrumental or electronic sound library samples.

All in all, a workhorse electric keyboard, but so much more if you want to go there.

Congratulations.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

PetrB said:


> It is more than that... it will record _you_ playing so you can listen while you're not busy playing, perhaps while looking at the score -- almost as good as a piano teacher, and invaluable.
> 
> Too, it will link via USB to a desktop recorder, and from that to (found or purchased) instrumental or electronic sound library samples.
> 
> ...


Indeed, I used that feature to make my festive video in the other thread (Keyboard Instruments)
Thanks!


----------

